# Songs that defined the 1970's



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Post the ones you remember here..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Nov 8, 2022)

*Aerosmith*'s 1976 Back In The Saddle was during the peak of the Classic Rock era after hard rock had risen to it's peak.  During the 1970's, I went to a long list of rock concerts mostly in The City in the SFBA, and regularly touring Aerosmith was a favorite.  One of the tracks on my main playlist.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2022)

YES


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 8, 2022)

There were so many different music genres during the '70s and great music from each of those genres. We had rock, country-rock, southern-rock, progressive-rock, country, outlaw-country, folk, folk-rock, jazz-rock fusion, blues, blues-rock, heavy metal... What am I missing? Oh, yeah, disco, punk, new wave...

That was the nice thing about FM radio back in the '70s. You could hear Pink Floyd followed by Al Di Meola followed by BB King followed by the Allman Brothers... It was a great decade for music.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> There were so many different music genres during the '70s and great music from each of those genres. We had rock, country-rock, southern-rock, progressive-rock, country, outlaw-country, folk, folk-rock, jazz-rock fusion, blues, blues-rock, heavy metal... What am I missing? Oh, yeah, disco, punk, new wave...
> 
> *That was the nice thing about FM radio back in the '70s. You could hear Pink Floyd followed by Al Di Meola followed by BB King followed by the Allman Brothers... It was a great decade for music.*


*O*N our premium BBC radio channels, we can still here those, and I listen every day... and get this.. NO adverts *, *and it's been like this since 1967


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> *O*N our premium BBC radio channels, we can still here those, and I listen every day... and get this.. NO adverts *, *and it's been like this since 1967


But now it's all music that's 40-50 years old. There's nothing like that for today's music, which is either electronic pop or bands copying off the bands of the '70s, but not doing it as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> But now it's all music that's 40-50 years old. There's nothing like that for today's music, which is either electronic pop or bands copying off the bands of the '70s, but not doing it as well.


sorry just noticed my typo... ''we can still HEAR those...

Everday on our BBC  Radio channels sepcifically Radio 2.. and some others.. they play music from the 60's through to the present day.. emphasis more on the older stuff.. from the 70's and 80's ... and all music and chat.. no adverts whatsoever..


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm going to cheat and link an album only because it is hard to listen to just one "song" on this album without drifting into the next one. IMO, this is one of the most defining albums of the 70's (although I prefer Wish You Were Here album)


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 9, 2022)

My "gateway" song into punk rock. Funny thing is I now hear this song being played at grocery stores while doing my shopping.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 9, 2022)

Somebody had to do it...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Somebody had to do it...


that's the third time that's been posted...


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 9, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> I'm going to cheat and link an album only because it is hard to listen to just one "song" on this album without drifting into the next one. IMO, this is *one of the most defining albums of the 70's* (although I prefer Wish You Were Here album)


And at the other end of the spectrum, and near the end of the decade, wouldn't it have to be the disco anthem, Stayin' Alive?


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that's the third time that's been posted...


I'm the 4th.

One of the problems with these fave songs and movies threads is, once you've got 6 or more responses, the thread takes for-freaking-ever to download. Speaking for myself, I don't have the patience.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm the 4th.
> 
> One of the problems with these fave songs and movies threads is, once you've got 6 or more responses, the thread takes for-freaking-ever to download. Speaking for myself, I don't have the patience.


what are you viewing it on Frank ?.. on my Mac it takes about a Nano second...


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what are you viewing it on Frank ?.. on my Mac it takes about a Nano second...


It's an HP desktop PC and it was used when I got it about 4 years ago. Also, I let my g-kids download some gaming platforms and Discord and a photo editor. They probly slow things down.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It's an HP desktop PC and it was used when I got it about 4 years ago. Also, I let my g-kids download some gaming platforms and Discord and a photo editor. They probly slow things down.


gaming platforms definitely slow things down for sure..


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

To me, the 70s belonged to Steely Dan.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

This was a huge seller in the 70s, although I could take or leave it


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Rod Stewart was huge in the 70s as well


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

There really was an insane amount of talent back then -- and we haven't even talked about soul/funk groups, Stevie Wonder, Eagles, Joe Jackson, I could go on but won't.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that's the third time that's been posted...


Ah, I couldn't wait for all the videos to load so I missed it... er, them.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 9, 2022)

Great Europop


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 10, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm the 4th.
> 
> One of the problems with these fave songs and movies threads is, once you've got 6 or more responses, the thread takes for-freaking-ever to download. Speaking for myself, I don't have the patience.


ME TOO!  sorry, but I'm almost glad to hear someone else has the same problems.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

And we haven't covered Joni Mitchell, Paul Simon, George Harrison, Derek and the Dominos/Eric Clapton, the Who, Led Zeppelin, the Jam, Allman Brothers Band, Randy Newman or (later in the decade)  Elvis Costello, the O'Jays, Kool and the Gang, Tom Petty, Emmylou Harris, Willie Nelson, Elton John, Queen, Fleetwood Mac...as I said, there was an awful lot of talent around.  I honestly don't think that is as true today.


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 10, 2022)

T.REX  "Ride A White Swan"​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 10, 2022)

Bay City Rollers - Give a little love​


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2022)

This came out around the time my daughter was born


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Luuuuurved this when I was a teen...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> And we haven't covered Joni Mitchell, Paul Simon, George Harrison, Derek and the Dominos/Eric Clapton, the Who, Led Zeppelin, the Jam, Allman Brothers Band, Randy Newman or (later in the decade)  Elvis Costello, the O'Jays, Kool and the Gang, Tom Petty, Emmylou Harris, Willie Nelson, Elton John, Queen, Fleetwood Mac...as I said, there was an awful lot of talent around.  I honestly don't think that is as true today.


Many of the rock band that started the 70s with raw energy and new sounds ended the 70s with a slick commercial sound. That is not too say their music wasn't bad, just no longer rebellious. The Clash, Pretenders , Talking Heads ended the 70s with the new raw and rebellious sound. Of course by the end of the 80s they ended up with the slick sounds and bands such as STP and Nirvana came up at the end of the 80s with the new sound for the 90s.

I do think that Bowie and Neil Young were the exceptions to that rule. They were always reinventing themselves to remain fresh.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Pepper said:


> ME TOO!  sorry, but I'm almost glad to hear someone else has the same problems.


have you cleared your cache..?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Many of the rock band that started the 70s with raw energy and new sounds ended the 70s with a slick commercial sound. That is not too say their music wasn't bad, just no longer rebellious. The Clash, Pretenders , Talking Heads ended the 70s with the new raw and rebellious sound. Of course by the end of the 80s they ended up with the slick sounds and bands such as STP and Nirvana came up at the end of the 80s with the new sound for the 90s.
> 
> I do think that Bowie and Neil Young were the exceptions to that rule. They were always reinventing themselves to remain fresh.



Yes, I forgot about Talking Heads, B-52s, so many others.  R.e.m. and U2 kicking off the 80s.  Bowie and Neil Young, always iconoclastic, always doing their own thing.  Good insight MarkinPhx!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Yes, I forgot about Talking Heads, B-52s, so many others.  R.e.m. and U2 kicking off the 80s.  Bowie and Neil Young, always iconoclastic, always doing their own thing.  Good insight MarkinPhx!


R.E.M were an 80's band


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> R.E.M were an 80's band


That's why I said they kicked off the 80s.  Sorry to go off thread but Mark got all the way to Nirvana!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> That's why I said they kicked off the 80s.  Sorry to go off thread but Mark got all the way to Nirvana!


Naughty Mark...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> have you cleared your cache..?


Yes, but I have an old Windows 7


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Naughty Mark...


Hmm...guess I just threw him under the bus.


----------



## win231 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

The Walker brothers were predominately a 60's Band, and really everyone who hears the walker brothers know it's  arvhetypically the 60's sound.... but this huge hit was one of the first in 1970 for Scott Walker..


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 13, 2022)

I wonder whatever happened to the advertising guy who came up with the idea for the Coke commercial from which this song was derived from. I think his name was Don Draper or something like that


----------



## Beezer (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 15, 2022)

Back then, I listened mostly to country songs because Gramps always had his favorite country station on the radio. I think I went to 2 high school dances. I was more into studying and wanting to get into college back the, Girls would call the house and Grandma would get upset and tell me back in her time "young ladies" didn't call "young men." Here is a few of the songs I liked back then.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Nov 16, 2022)

Ball Of Confusion- Let's Stay Together- Backstabbers- September- Make It Funky- Rollercoaster- Rubberband Man- These Eyes- What's Goin On- Keep On Truckin- Love Machine.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 19, 2022)

1978


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 19, 2022)

1967...a little early.


----------



## Raddragn (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


My supervisor at the time and I were so into this song!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2022)

America X 2. Tin Man is my favorite by them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2022)

@Pecos @Pinky @Pink Biz @dobielvr @palides2021


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 25, 2022)

Written by my all time favorite cartoonist, the late Shel Silverstein........(I also like the Dr. Hook original but this one, for me, evokes more pathos.)


----------



## Pecos (Nov 25, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Pecos @Pinky @Pink Biz @dobielvr @palides2021


That is an exceptionally smooth love song. Thanks


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Buckeye (Nov 26, 2022)

1978 - Warren Zevon






His hair was perfect..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 19, 2022)

1973


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)




----------

